# Adidas Team T-Mobile Fahrrad Bekleidung Radtrikot Trikot



## cansimge (19. Juli 2010)

Adidas Team T-Mobile Fahrradbekleidung. Die Teile sind nur ein paar mal getragen, daher siehen sie neuwertig aus.

Hier sind die Links:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280536359384&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280536354000&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280536370404&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Radon QLT MTB:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280534572063&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Viel Spaß beim Bieten


----------

